# How much to feed 6 month old



## carolinerose0606

Hello! Our Hazel is 6 months old and we feed her 2 1/2 to 3 cups of Canidae Holistic dry dog food, plus a few (literally just a few) treats a day, and she still seems thin. She's pretty active, as she gets a lot of play with myself and our two kids during the day. It's cold or so we don't walk often right now. How much does anyone else feed their 6 month old? I know it's supposed to be the same as an adult. Maybe the photo doesn't do it justice, but you can kind of see her hip bones.


----------



## texasred

You have to go by the individual dog/puppy. 
To thin, and you up the food. To heavy, and you cut them back. Puppies can burn through a lot of calories just cutting up playing, and winter means they burn more staying warm. Then they need the extra calories for growing. 

The young foster I had, ate twice the amount I feed my dogs.


----------



## b4ruby

our boy just turned 8 months and we've increased his food from 3 cups to 4. He eats 3 times a day plus he gets more kibble as treats for training. He also eats raw vegetables. As he got older he needed more food. We still see a nice rib definition.


----------



## 1notenough

I have 2 that will be 9 at the end of march and they eat 4 cups a day of Earth Born Holistic coastal catch. They get a boost of omega 3 with Norwegian Naturals and flax seed oil. We give them Glide for their joints. We make them chicken jerky for treats, and High quality cookies. They get sardines, scrambled eggs, and deer meat. These three things they get regularly with there kibble, we switch it up for them but with every meal they get fresh meat , fish or eggs witch are usually saved for the weekends.


----------



## lyra

Have to agree with TexasRed. You can't say x is the correct amount to feed because every dog is different and it can vary quite a bit with the amount of exercise. As she said, if your dog it too fat, you feed less, if your dog is too skinny then you feed more. The question you are really asking is 'is my dog too skinny'? Always a bit difficult to judge from a photo but maybe a little more weight wouldn't do any harm but puppies are often on the lanky side so I wouldn't worry too much. When it comes to adult dogs, I have never seen an underweight Vizsla but I've seen a lot of overweight Vizslas!


----------

